# Clean Coop



## vche101811 (Dec 23, 2005)

I WAS JUST GOING THROUGH THIS FORUM AND I THINK I NEED A LITTLE MORE INFORMATION REAGARDING HOW TO KEEP A CLEAN COOP. IM NEW WITH PIGEONS AND WITHIN THE FEW MONTHS I HAD THE BIRDS NOW, MY COOP STINKS REALLY BAD, I SEE A LOT OF FUGUS ON THE POOPS AND A LOT OF WORMS DURING THE SUMMER MONTHS. IS THERE A WAY I COULD GET RID OF ALL OF THESE PROBLEMS? I KNOW I'M ASKING TOO MUCH QUESTIONS, BUT I CAN'T HELP IT. MY BIRDS ARE MY BABEIS AND I CAN'T JUST STAND THERE WATCHING THEM SUFFERING AND ME HAVING NO CLUE WHAT TO DO, TO MAKE IT BETTER. THANKS ALOT GUYS. MERRY CHIRSTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR.
MaTT


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

vche101811 said:


> I WAS JUST GOING THROUGH THIS FORUM AND I THINK I NEED A LITTLE MORE INFORMATION REAGARDING HOW TO KEEP A CLEAN COOP. IM NEW WITH PIGEONS AND WITHIN THE FEW MONTHS I HAD THE BIRDS NOW, MY COOP STINKS REALLY BAD, I SEE A LOT OF FUGUS ON THE POOPS AND A LOT OF WORMS DURING THE SUMMER MONTHS. IS THERE A WAY I COULD GET RID OF ALL OF THESE PROBLEMS? I KNOW I'M ASKING TOO MUCH QUESTIONS, BUT I CAN'T HELP IT. MY BIRDS ARE MY BABEIS AND I CAN'T JUST STAND THERE WATCHING THEM SUFFERING AND ME HAVING NO CLUE WHAT TO DO, TO MAKE IT BETTER. THANKS ALOT GUYS. MERRY CHIRSTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR.
> MaTT


Hi Matt and welcome to pigeon Talk. 
First, what type of a floor if any do you have?

If YOU CAN SMELL A BAD ODOR, THEN THAT IS NOT GOOD, AND IF YOU HAD WORMS PRESENT, DEFINITELY A PROBLEM THAT NEEDS TO BE CORRECTED WITH SOME GOOD CLEANING. 

How many pigeons do you have?


Are you able to transfer them into another secured area while you disinfect the loft...how large is it?

It is a good thing that you are concerned about your little ones. 

Sorry to be asking so many questions, but these are important so that proper advice can be given to you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeons.com

You can purchase loft disinfectants at the pigeon supply houses to use after scraping the poop out of the coop, which should be done every few days, depending on how many birds you have.

Make sure the birds have another area to go into, like an aviary before you start cleaning.

Here is a thread on prevention & nutrition for pigeons as well:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5760


You should probably have a fecal done at this point,(take a random sampling of your pigeons/and poop to a qualified avian vet) and medicate for any possible disease or parasites that are found. 

Please help yourself to the information in our resources section, there is alot of great information there, and don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions.


----------



## vche101811 (Dec 23, 2005)

Victor said:


> Hi Matt and welcome to pigeon Talk.
> First, what type of a floor if any do you have?
> *THE FLOOR IS WOOD*
> If YOU CAN SMELL A BAD ODOR, THEN THAT IS NOT GOOD, AND IF YOU HAD WORMS PRESENT, DEFINITELY A PROBLEM THAT NEEDS TO BE CORRECTED WITH SOME GOOD CLEANING.
> ...


*NAHH... I DON'T MIND. I REALLY NEED HELP AND I'M READY TO ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS THAT COULD HELP ME OUT*
*THANKS ALOT ONE MORE TIME AND MERRY CHIRSTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR*


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi vche101811,

If you're seeing worms in the feces, then there are eggs as well in the feces.
Pigeons tend to pick at the feces around them. You need to identify the types of parasites that are present and sytematically treat for them in addition to a thorough coop cleaning. Unless you are able to do this yourself, you need an avian vet to get started, and then you might be able to proceed from there through the pigeon supply houses. The links are provided in the resource section. 

Best,

fp


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Breeding*

Are your birds having a breeding problem? The babies are not living. Where you able to get the loft clean? Birds may need meds.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Matt,

I noticed you sent a private message to me , the same message duplicated above in the general post. I replied to you not knowing that you sent your quiry here too. 

I would suggest that you continue to ask questions via the regular forum, not that I am not concerned, because I *am*, but we have PigeonTalk members that probably experienced the same problem you are having and may be of assistance here. That is one of the great things about pigeon Talk, I may recommend one piece of advice and another member or moderator will add to the post, which will better help you.  

Please check your private Pigeon talk message section.~ Victor


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

vche101811 said:


> I WAS JUST GOING THROUGH THIS FORUM AND I THINK I NEED A LITTLE MORE INFORMATION REAGARDING HOW TO KEEP A CLEAN COOP.
> 
> IM NEW WITH PIGEONS AND WITHIN THE FEW MONTHS I HAD THE BIRDS NOW, *MY COOP STINKS REALLY BAD, I SEE A LOT OF FUGUS ON THE POOPS *AND A LOT OF WORMS DURING THE SUMMER MONTHS. IS THERE A WAY I COULD GET RID OF ALL OF THESE PROBLEMS?
> 
> ...


How often do you clean the coop? Daily, alternate days, weekly, etc.?

On the contrary, one can never ask too many questions.
It's better to ask questions rather than sit back & wonder why things aren't going right. 

The group will get you on the right track. Hang in there, take heed of the suggestions offered, & things should be in ship shape soon.  

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## vche101811 (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks for the brief and informative information. I appriciate it.
MaTT


----------



## vche101811 (Dec 23, 2005)

I can't really giv u lik a time limit on how often I clean up the coop. I clean it when I see there's a lot of poop and it look mess'd up. U knw wht I mean? But I'm pretty sure it happens b4 a month is up. 

Yea I knw. I been talkin to lot of ppl frm this site and they all been very helpful. Actually, I got confused with all the information I got but now I'm gettin with the program and I'm workin on puttin evrythg in to work.

Yea, I let u guys posted on wht happens. But I wouldn't b pleased till atleast one of my sqawbs mak all the way through and I'm workin on it.

Thanks to evryone tht gav me a head up on evrythg I need and wht to do.
MaTT


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Matt,
I am happy that you are on the open forum now. There are a plenty of great , knowlegable and caring members here to help you. The information that Treesa gave you should be very useful to you, in fact I printed a copy myself for my resource binder. 

You seem to have a big task ahead of you, but I know you can do it. We are all hehind you on this. Thank you for being concerned about your family of pigeons.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*THANKS UPCD and TREESA!*

Your easy to understand disease information and step by step instructions are excellent!

I am a firm believer in the K.I.S. (Keep It Simple) principle. There is sooo much information that people can be easily confused. That's one reason I like the "dummy" books. They break down complex areas into simple, easy to understand instructions. 

For those who need help fast, a 1, 2, 3 type of answer can be a godsend. Sometimes, we really want to help but may only cause more confusion if we don't keep things simple...more details can always be added later...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Debbie, You have really learned a lot about these diseases. The information you posted will be extremely helpful to everyone. Thank you.

Treesa, the cleaning regimen you outline is one we should all adhere to.

It never ceases to amaze me that just one post can generate so much good information to help people. Like Victor said, it is always best to put these questions out in the open forum because you can get great input from many knowledgeable people.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks everyone, I'm happy to share it.

Only thing is..I don't clean the big coop anymore, (just the little one) since I was diagnosed with Pigeon lung, now my husband follows my guidelines! LOL


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi folks,

A very big thanks to Debbie and Treesa for their detailed and informative posts on Paratyphoid and Loft Cleanliness. There is so much good information here for everyone to learn from, and I know it had to take quite a bit of time to put this all together. Thank you both for taking that time out of your daily schedules to put into print this valuable information to share with all of us, the attention to detail is excellent.

fp


----------



## vche101811 (Dec 23, 2005)

Thank you Debbie, Treesa and all the other guys that gave me great information. It was very helpful and I'm pretty sure it was very helpful to others to. Yea, Thanks for opening up this forum vche101811. Nahh... That's ok guys. Just looking out for you guys. You guys know I love you yall. Lolz.
MaTT


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Matt, Thanks for looking out for us and back at ya! 


fp,

I agree with you100% .The 2 very informative postings from Treesa and UPCD would be very beneficial RESOURCE STICKIES.Maybe the higher pigeons can make it happen?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks fp, Matt, and Victor.

I just thought back about when I *used to*  clean the big coop...and formatted it by steps.... But my other -half does all the work now.!  


Debbie,

Thanks for sharing your complete knowledge on Paratyphoid. I will take your post and add it to the appropriate past thread on this disease.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12461

If you are looking for it, that is where it is, haven't learned to duplicate a post yet, just threads.


----------



## vche101811 (Dec 23, 2005)

*where did it go?*

Heyy guys,
I just noticed two of the posts from this forum are missing and I'm just wondering where I'm gonna be able to find it. I didn't get a chance to print it yet. So I need it. Thanks.
MaTT


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Matt,

It looks like all of the posts from this thread are intact....I don't see anything deleted....perhaps it looks a little confusing because this thread is now two pages?

In any case, at the top of the thread, click on "thread tools" and first on the list will be "show printable version," click on that and print. Everything you need should be there. If you are still having problems, post again and hopefully, someone w/ more knowledge of computers and how the site works will be able to help you.

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Matt,

Sorry about the confusion, I would have liked to have duplicated the posts so I could leave one set here, but I haven't found a way to duplicate posts, just threads.

The cleaning steps are now in the resource section. Step by step cleaning of coop/cubbies.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13286


----------



## vche101811 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Thanks*

Hi Treesa,
I knew it was you that made the post's disappear. Lolz. J/k. I was online yesterday on a computor (I usally use my sidekick) looking for the posts so I could print it out. And for someone reason it was missing two posts and those two were the ones that I need. Anyways, Thanks for letting me know where it is. 
MaTT


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lin Hansen said:


> ...at the top of the thread, click on "thread tools" and first on the list will be "show printable version,"...
> Linda


Hadn't noticed that - thanks for mentioning it, Linda!


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

What is pigeon lung...? Are you OK? Is it caused by pigeon dust, mites etc. Please respond. Very concerned.

Cameron


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Pigeon Lung*

It is an allergy to pigeon dust and protein that leaves scaring in the lungs, and breathing problems. I had it diagnosed, was treated with Prednasone and now am not able to clean my big coop anymore, as the cure is staying away from the offending source, or wear a heavy duty mask.

My doctor told me I needed to get rid of my birds, which I refused. My husband does the big cleaning but I clean the small coop and still handle all the birds. I can't stay inside for long periods of time, but my husband built me a nice big walk in aviary where I can stay with them forever. 

My doctor is now very pleased with how I'm doing,my breathing, my bloodwork, etc. I take loads of good nutrition plus (protein, brewers yeast, tocotrienal, medi-amino's) drinks with homemade kefir. He doesn't know about everything I take, except the kefir, he is quite impressed.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info Treesa, I was a little concerned about Pigeon-Lung since I have had a bad cough myself for some time. So an allergy to pigeons protiens is much like some peoples allergies to cat dander or pet hair.Actually that reminds me that I had heard that people with serious allergic reactions to insect stings are also responding to the protiens and not the venom. Interesting for sure. Sorry about taking so long to respond. I have been out of action since around Christmas but am finally feeling a bit better now. The posts sure do pile up when you don't get at them everyday!

BTW, I am impressed too by how many things you are taking to keep your health. I have started taking ACV and Acidopholous myself (right along with Buddy) since I first heard of them. I could probably do more for myself but one thing at a time is my motto.

Cameron


----------

